# Knicks vs Celtics: Nov 18, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs







*
*Date: November 18, 2006*
*Time: 7:30 PM*
*TV: MSG/NBALP*

*Here is the projected lineup for both teams:*
*Knicks*




































*Curry/Frye/Q/Francis/Steph
Celtics*




































*Perkins/West/Wally Z/Pierce/Bassy*​*Knicks:*


> A stern test is waiting for the Knicks. It's going to be interesting to see how they deal with the Boston Celtics on Saturday at Madison Square Garden after posting 20-point wins over Washington and Miami. "We're not in any position to get big-headed," Steve Francis said. "I know we have to be mentally strong." Now that they have a winning streak, taking a breath against the Celtics would be costly.


*Celtics:*


> Heading into their weekend back-to-back games (home Friday against Portland, at New York Saturday), the Celtics find their interior ranks dwindling. With Theo Ratliff already out with a bulging disc, the club got the news that Michael Olowokandi could be lost to the team for as much as a month with a torn abdominal muscle. "I guess we've got to hope 'Perk' (Kendrick Perkins can go 48 (minutes)," said Doc Rivers.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

We have to beat the team were suppose to beat. We cant afford to think were something. We are only 4-6. :clown:


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

I'll be there tonight.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Truknicksfan said:


> We have to beat the team were suppose to beat. We cant afford to think were something. We are only 4-6. :clown:


Celtics fans are saying _exactly_ the same thing about this game. :biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks are up by 3 at the half. The 2nd unit once again an achilles heal to opposing teams.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The end of the second quarter was nice. Balkman is good and I hope he keeps improving. He seems to be a good all around player.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

OMG, Balkman is starting the 2nd half and Frye is sitting his wood legs down. Where are you dog? LOL


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I stand corrected, Francis got the 2nd half start.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Looks like we lost our momentum.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks crush the heat and lose to Boston. Any surpise there? Also Zeke got ejected. I dunno why though just got home.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow nate with the BIG turnover in an offensive foul. Steph would have not made that mistake :angel:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks down by 6 with 25 secs left


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

BAAADD lose for the knicks. They just CANT lose to a team like boston at home. Some how this team always seems to find new lows.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> BAAADD lose for the knicks. They just CANT lose to a team like boston at home. Some how this team always seems to find new lows.


I'm not trying to be funny, but the Knicks play a lot better away from home. The crowd at the Garden was downright pathetic! No defense by this team whatsoever! :curse: Curry is slowly inching into my doghouse with his lax play.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*Boston Celtics*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Gomes, F</TD><TD>6-10</TD><TD>10-13</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>W Szczerbiak, F</TD><TD>6-12</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>K Perkins, C</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Telfair, G</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD>8-9</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>P Pierce, G</TD><TD>10-23</TD><TD>18-22</TD><TD>1-7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>39</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D West</TD><TD>1-8</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>L Powe</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Rondo</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Allen</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>B Scalabrine</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>G Green</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>33-77
(.429)</TD><TD>50-63
(.794)</TD><TD>6-21
(.286)</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>48</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>122</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 8</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 2 Players: Telfair (1) , Pierce (1) </TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 1 Player: Szczerbiak (1) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*New York Knicks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye, F</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Richardson, F</TD><TD>0-7</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Curry, C</TD><TD>2-9</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Francis, G</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>9-10</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marbury, G</TD><TD>3-11</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J James</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Lee</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Crawford</TD><TD>11-24</TD><TD>13-16</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>39</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Balkman</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Robinson</TD><TD>4-11</TD><TD>7-7</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>34-83
(.410)</TD><TD>42-51
(.824)</TD><TD>8-21
(.381)</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>42</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>118</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 6</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 2 Players: Richardson (1) , Robinson (1) </TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 3 Players: Richardson (1) , Lee (1) , Robinson (1) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgC align=middle><TD align=left>*Officials: *Leroy Richardson, Derrick Stafford, Joe DeRosa
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

What a bad game by Nate. 4-11 from the field and only 2 dimes. He has more turnovers then ast. Dog what u think about your boy nate now? :angel: 

But all jokes aside, Kitty your right Curry has went down hill in a hurry. Dosent look to much better then Curry from last year. Frank, wheres the Curry you promised all of us? You know the one that going to make the all-star team? :clown:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Channing Frye was just plain dog tonight. You guys also play with a size disadvantage at the 3 with Q-Rich. Might be time for Isiah to start shopping Channing for a bigger/stronger 3. Say Channing, Q-Rich, & filler for Lamar Odom, or something along those lines.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Kitty said:


> I'm not trying to be funny, but the Knicks play a lot better away from home. The crowd at the Garden was downright pathetic!


Sad, but true. It was the lowest attended Knick game I've ever been at. The only time the crowd really made a lot of noise was after Balkman's block and the sequence when Marbury got stuffed, grabbed the loose ball, drove to the hoop, and scored.

I swear it was like there was a lid on the basket for most of the night. None of the little shots would fall. 

It was a long train ride home.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Doesn't anybody watch?*

Frye a dog? 13 minutes....5 pts, 5 boards, 50%, and one turnover. IT went small to overwhelm Boston with speed. It didn't work. Frye should have replaced Curry. There was also foul trouble. The guy wasn't bad. Curry was bad.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Doesn't anybody watch?*




alphaorange said:


> Frye a dog? 13 minutes....5 pts, 5 boards, 50%, and one turnover...


And dog awful defense.



alphaorange said:


> Frye should have replaced Curry. There was also foul trouble. The guy wasn't bad. Curry was bad.


They were both bad. And the refereeing was brutal, but it was brutal for both teams.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Truknicksfan said:


> But all jokes aside, Kitty your right Curry has went down hill in a hurry. Dosent look to much better then Curry from last year.


Better? He's been far worse. Scoring, efficiency and rebounding all way down. Reflected in his PER, which has fallen from a very respectable 18 to a barely-worthy-of-second-stringer-minutes 11.


----------

